# Murray Wheel Goods Line For 1960



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 23, 2016)

very nice is it for sale


----------



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)

bobsbikes said:


> very nice is it for sale




No, just posted it here for everybody's reference. No other motive.


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 23, 2016)

well thanks for posting gave me a little info on some of the things I have
that's in there tricycle,wagon,pedal car it is a great book


----------



## morton (Nov 24, 2016)

Rambler said:


> No, just posted it here for everybody's reference. No other motive.




Nice gesture.....thanks for posting


----------



## Serrano (Aug 24, 2020)

Rambler said:


> View attachment 625178
> 
> View attachment 625179
> 
> ...



Hello, I am restory a murray Fire cheif now and it was a huge help thanks for sharing


----------

